
Ask HN: How did you find your current job? - um304
Hi,<p>Job hunting is isn&#x27;t easy for most of us. There are several tools available which can be used for the purpose, but some might be more effective than others. It&#x27;s worth finding out what has worked for others before investing your time in any of them. So here&#x27;s my question to the community:<p>How did you find your current job?<p>- Personal reference<p>- HackerNews (Who is hiring thread)<p>- Stackoverflow<p>- LinkedIn<p>- Other (please mention)
======
twobyfour
Recruiter. Was just casually exploring the market to decide whether to begin a
job search in earnest, and they happened to send me something that was a good
match for the next stage of my career development.

------
warrenm
All but one job I've ever held has had at least some form of reference to get
me in the door.

Many have been from direct personal recruitment on the part of a former
colleague who wanted to work with me again.

~~~
warrenm
_technically_ I "found" my current job via LinkedIn - a former colleague
shared an opening with his company, I contacted him, and the rest, as they
say, is history.

------
gebeeson
Recruiter and completely took me by surprise. I was looking as I was in a
horrid 'survival' job but hadn't turned to this one resource. It was an
excellent call out of the blue.

------
bruleyii
Recruiters and a plethora of job posting sites like Monster, Dice, and jobs.
Weeding through the junk is the tough part.

